# RDT on electric grinders when single dosing



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi there, out of curiosity, has anyone tried RDT (Ross Droplet Technique) - moisten the beans slightly - when single dosing on a electric grinder in order to try to reduce static?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I do three drops with the EK43, it tends to reduce static retention


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Not found static to be much of a problem except with the Elephant Tusker from CC, I presume that it is more to do with the grinder than the beans?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, every time but with a small spray botttle; one puff.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Which grinder do you have, @dan1502 and @mremanxx?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

EK43 (see signature)


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Elektra MXPC

Basically a Macao converted now for single dosing


----------

